# Redhorse suckers



## Buckeyefisher7

Have any of you guys caught these fish that resemble carp? i catch a decent amount in raccoon creek on corn carp fishing. they resemble carp but are a sucker


----------



## TimJC

I took my cousin out carp fishing on the LMR a few weeks ago. I haven't spent much time targeting carp on the LMR so I didn't know what to expect. Using oat pack bait, he landed to redhorse suckers and a smallmouth buffalo.

I also caught a few redhorse suckers on a carp trip in the upper section of Dale Hollow back in April.


----------



## fishinnick

Yep. I've caught redhorse and white suckers before, mostly redhorses though. I have accidentally foul hooked quillbacks also, never actually caught any though. Btw even though they all look somewhat like a carp, they are native. Some(all maybe?) species of redhorses actually are an indicator of good water quality.


----------



## pendog66

I normally cast net them for bait but in the past i have bottom bounced red worms and caught them. Also fun to catch them on fly rods


----------



## zachxbass

I've been trying to catch them on the fly but can't find what they like

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toobnoob

zachxbass said:


> I've been trying to catch them on the fly but can't find what they like
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've caught them on egg patterns while fishing for steelhead in the spring, don't know if that would work in the summer.


----------



## ohioiceman

the Rocky has a spring run of suckers, they stack up at the dams. They definitely like eggs and small redworms or corn.


----------

